# Who is Kawaki ?



## Eliyua23 (May 3, 2016)

This is probably the most important revelation because who this character is , where he is from, his lineage is probably going to be important to what the overall theme of this manga is going to be , so who is Kawaki


----------



## BisonLlama (May 3, 2016)

Probably another Uchiha.


----------



## Eliyua23 (May 3, 2016)

Uchiha's were all wiped out

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 3, 2016)

BisonLlama said:


> Probably another Uchiha.



Is that what you want or what you think it is ?


----------



## Garcher (May 3, 2016)

Itachi's son


----------



## $Kakashi$ (May 3, 2016)

I think he's a red herring. I don't think he's the main villain for this series. 

Maybe he's Sasuke's clone (orochimaru could have cloned him).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 3, 2016)

I thought some Naruto and Sasuke hybrid since he seemed to have an odd combo of black and blond hair, initially.

I think that it is probably something else though, something which led him to crave the end of shinobi.


----------



## BisonLlama (May 3, 2016)

Yagami1211 said:


> Is that what you want or what you think it is ?


Yes, but then again I want to enjoy the manga even a little bit so I hope not.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 3, 2016)

BisonLlama said:


> Probably another Uchiha.


This isn't Kishi, so the Uchiha aren't the 'root of all evil' by default any more.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## fuff (May 3, 2016)

hes prob an ootsuki (whatever kaguyya is)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Turrin (May 3, 2016)

The only guess I could possibly make at this point is that he's related to the dude who invented the Ninja Scroll weapon, as both of them tend to see Ninja as being irrelevant to this era, and that would kind of bring Boruto's story full circle, if he starts the series by using that weapon and than later fights against the ultimate user of it through hard work and determination. However going against that is the fact that we don't see any indication Kawaki is wearing one of those devices , albeit we never see his right arm clearly in any panel so he could be wearing it there.

But probably he's a character that we have no hints to whatsoever yet.


----------



## Euraj (May 3, 2016)

A First Order radar technician. 



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> *I thought some Naruto and Sasuke hybrid since he seemed to have an odd combo of black and blond hair, initially*.
> 
> I think that it is probably something else though, something which led him to crave the end of shinobi.


I could really see that actually, if the story is not ultimately going down the path of technology finally being something that can stand up to the overpowered Otsutsuki lineage.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (May 4, 2016)

he literally looks like Naruto and Sasuke fusion

so i'm guessing orochimaru took their cells and made this douche

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arles Celes (May 4, 2016)

Eliyua23 said:


> Uchiha's were all wiped out


Sasuke's bastard child? Karin and him...you know 

The shipping fandom would kill Kishi and the new writer for that though... 

Ok then, Itachi's bastard child. After all they need to throw some Itachi stuff there don't they?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 4, 2016)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I thought some Naruto and Sasuke hybrid since he seemed to have an odd combo of black and blond hair, initially.



Naruto's version of Cell.


----------



## Finalbeta (May 4, 2016)

Can't be Uchiha 
dunno


----------



## Csdabest (May 4, 2016)

Uchiha Clone or Naruto and Sasuke hybrid Clone. Or a Genetic Cocktail.


----------



## Ninja Mangaka (May 4, 2016)

another kid who had a bad childhood.

birthday cake exploded in his face or some shit like that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mateush (May 4, 2016)

Orphan kid who at some point joined Konoha.


----------



## TheOmega (May 5, 2016)

Guys..

What if Kawaki IS some type of Cell/Majiin Buu thing?

What if Orochimaru spliced the DNA of the best shinobis/KKGs and intended to give birth to the ultimate life form (Mitstuki) and he lets him grow and develop and Mitstuki "evolves" as he undergoes training, puberty, stressful situations with the intention of bodysnatching him once he reaches full power

Mitsuki starts off like a cup & then becomes a moon. We see that in his current "moon" phase he's blue like Suigetsu, another moon themed character. Maybe as he evolves he changes his name to reflect his current identity/state of existence which I feel is a very strong theme of Mitsuki's (& Orochimaru's disciples as well; Kabuto, Kimimaro, Juugo)

If he would be the perfect organism by taking what is good from all other styles and discarding what is not he would perfectly be like what Bruce Lee claimed his style Jeet Kune Do to be. Bruce would incorporate many techniques into his own skillset. And one of his famous analogies was about Water and a Cup. He said in regards to adaptability, "be like water, when water is in a cup, it becomes a cup" He also said in regards to learning and correcting yourself, that you had to "empty your cup, before you can fill it" which means you need to unlearn bad habits and perspectives....Doesn't that sound like when Mitsuki was being forced into amnesia?

Also in one of the panels if you look at Kawaki's eyes he has the "snake eyeliner" that Oro has or that people with his chakra get (Mitsuki included). On top of that, Kawaki even wears the Orochimaru color scheme!

Snakes shed skin as they grow, so I feel that it would be possible that Mitsuki would change in outer appearance as he develops.

All I'm saying is keep an open mind folks


----------



## Young Lord Minato (May 5, 2016)

Who knows? I doubt he's an Uchiha like some people are saying though; the Uchiha have a standard appearance that he doesn't fit.


----------



## ifkisowning (May 8, 2016)

He is Ramen Guy's bastard son.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (May 8, 2016)

Interesting that he essentially seems like the "Gaara" of this new series. Only difference is that he actually did destroy the village.


----------



## Mariko (May 8, 2016)

Csdabest said:


> Uchiha Clone or Naruto and Sasuke hybrid Clone. Or a Genetic Cocktail.



Or just Oro's new body...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## fuff (May 10, 2016)

im surprised tho i havent seen anyone draw kawaki in kishis desgin...


----------



## Deana (May 10, 2016)

Yeah, I'm thinking Terminator/Cell or some type of android. Maybe he's related to the scientist from the Boruto movie and is out for revenge. That man just might be a father too.


----------



## Chibason (May 11, 2016)

My sources say he is none other than the son of Naruto's first antagonist, Tiger Mizuki

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## fuff (May 11, 2016)

he has a purple scarf...maybe some one related to oro??


----------



## IzayaOrihara (May 11, 2016)

Eliyua23 said:


> Uchiha's were all wiped out


Thats what we thought in pt 1 until Tobi was introduced in pt 2, then Madara was revived, then Shin Uchiha came out of nowhere. You do realise Kishi loves including Uchiha in the story.


----------



## balthosai (May 11, 2016)

hahaha, guys, it it pretty clear that Kawaki is an actual, living Senju!!!! 

we all wondered where the hell they went (besides Tsunade), well apparently they were all hiding till the shitstorm that was the war arc was done before reappearing again. 

remember our good friend Itama?






hmmm, i see the resemblance

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fuff (May 13, 2016)

i wonder if kishi drew kawaki like sketched him or did ikemoto make him up and was like oh this is borutos rival and just showed it to kishi....


----------



## Arles Celes (May 13, 2016)

To keep up with one of the manga's more recurring themes I'd say he is a student of Naruto who turned evil.

Basically the Nagato/Obito/Orochimaru to Naruto's Jiraiya/Minato/Hiruzen.

Reactions: Creative 3


----------



## gershwin (May 14, 2016)

Boruto`s and Sarada`s son from the future. After reincarnations and aliens, time travel should be the next step to be explored


----------



## TheOmega (May 14, 2016)

What does fuck does Kawaki even mean?? I feel like this can provide some clues


----------



## Gemmysaur (May 14, 2016)

A kid with a bad childhood. I mean who woudn't with that hair?


----------



## Toph (May 14, 2016)

some autistic edgelord robot in true /r9k/ fashion. he is also what happens when a kid who plays pretend as Sasuke Uchiha by swinging a sword around in my backyard grows up and develops some eye mojo and shit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 14, 2016)

Turrin said:


> The only guess I could possibly make at this point is that he's related to the dude who invented the Ninja Scroll weapon, as both of them tend to see Ninja as being irrelevant to this era, and that would kind of bring Boruto's story full circle, if he starts the series by using that weapon and than later fights against the ultimate user of it through hard work and determination.





Deana said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking Terminator/Cell or some type of android. Maybe he's related to the scientist from the Boruto movie and is out for revenge. That man just might be a father too.


I dare the new writer of the story(and kishi)


----------



## wooly Eullerex (May 18, 2016)

hes from the kuchiki clan

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Konoha Sev7n (May 18, 2016)

kawaki is original character created by mikio ikemoto & Ukyo Kodachi... that is kinda based on this past work. 

no Masashi Kishimoto has not drawn this Version of Kawaki... in any form not even an rough drawing.


----------



## fuff (May 20, 2016)

Konoha Sev7n said:


> kawaki is original character created by mikio ikemoto & Ukyo Kodachi... that is kinda based on this past work.
> 
> no Masashi Kishimoto has not drawn this Version of Kawaki... in any form not even an rough drawing.


ya thats why hes prob no related to the main cast, prob a randos kid


----------



## Platypus (May 20, 2016)

Doesn't have either Sharingan or Rinnegan
Doesn't seem related to either Uchiha or Otsutsuki
Yup, definitely not Kishi's idea.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2016)

Whoever he is, it looks like he's about to kill Boruto so he's awesome.


----------



## Trojan (May 20, 2016)

If not an uchiha, he is probably an uchiha ass kisser... 
Sorta like with Shin


----------



## Kai (May 20, 2016)

Based on their limited conversation, it seems like Kawaki is another villain who has a vision for the future, which includes bringing the end to the era of ninja. I would assume he possesses technology that either makes ninjutsu obsolete or brings it to a completely different level. There must be a power that fits his idea of making the ninja a thing of the past.


----------



## Raventhal (May 21, 2016)

I am sure he's another villain with the power of butthurt x ∞


----------



## DeK3iDE (May 26, 2016)

i don't think where he's from is going to be important as opposed to why he wants to put an end to ninja.


----------



## Skaddix (May 27, 2016)

A FANFIC GARY STU RUN AMOCK.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 27, 2016)

Turrin said:


> The only guess I could possibly make at this point is that he's related to the dude who invented the Ninja Scroll weapon, as both of them tend to see Ninja as being irrelevant to this era, and that would kind of bring Boruto's story full circle, if he starts the series by using that weapon and than later fights against the ultimate user of it through hard work and determination. However going against that is the fact that we don't see any indication Kawaki is wearing one of those devices , albeit we never see his right arm clearly in any panel so he could be wearing it there.


Perhaps the seals on Kawaki and Boruto are advanced versions of the weapon?



balthosai said:


> hahaha, guys, it it pretty clear that Kawaki is an actual, living Senju!!!!
> 
> we all wondered where the hell they went (besides Tsunade), well apparently they were all hiding till the shitstorm that was the war arc was done before reappearing again.
> 
> ...


And Tsunade did have a brother named N*awaki*...



TheOmega said:


> What does fuck does Kawaki even mean??


His name is written in katakana so it doesn't have an inherent meaning. It also doesn't appear to be a word borrowed from another language.


----------



## Gavin the Tiger (Jul 22, 2016)

He doesn't even look 20.


----------



## LordShishioMakoto (Jul 31, 2016)

I believe that Kawaki is Sasuke fused with Naruto's DNA with the help of Orochimaru. It is my belief that Sasuke never believed in Naruto's resolve because his own idea of a revolution (see NS chapter 694) is more immediate and logical in the grand scheme of finding peace (which I agree with). And like Madara, he deceived his counter-part as he worked behind the scenes on his own resolve. I never bought into Sasuke changing his mind so quickly (see NS 698 pg 19). This also means that Naruto actually does die, because the fusion of Naruto and Sasuke chakra/DNA is far more powerful than Naruto.

I did some digging into the name Kawaki, and I found that interpreted from Japansese Ka = or and waki = side. So together it can be translated to "or-side" or rather "other-side", which fits perfectly to the dualistic theme of the relationship between Naruto's ideal world and Sasuke's, and now it is Sasuke's turn. This means Kawaki(Sasuke) did kill Naruto.

This can be an explanation to why Sasuke chose to train Boruto. It was a way to ensure that there would be reasonably strong opposition to him, to give hope to the world in defeating him, and to ensure his resolve would live on through the next generations. This also the only good explanation to how some as powerful as Naruto can be killed by a teenager when both Sasuke and Naruto seem to be cooperating with each other. If this prediction turns out to be true this would surely make up for the loose ends and the shitty first chapter of this manga.

Reactions: Disagree 4


----------



## Esdese (Jul 31, 2016)

Nawaki resurrected from the grave by Oro with a slight name change to get revenge on the ninja world for fucking up his life because he never got to become hokage

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marsala (Aug 1, 2016)

Naruto/Sasuke fusion is so stupid, it just might be true. Also it would make Kawaki the brother of both Boruto and Sarada, which would give Boruto a reason to try to save him.


----------



## LostInLogicError (Aug 1, 2016)

This idea sounds like something they'd ridicule on badnarutofanfiction tumblr. Can we not stoop to that level please?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VooDoo (Aug 2, 2016)

A figment of Boruto's imagination. The poor boy really has gone off the deep end.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kratos (Oct 27, 2016)

balthosai said:


> hahaha, guys, it it pretty clear that Kawaki is an actual, living Senju!!!!
> 
> we all wondered where the hell they went (besides Tsunade), well apparently they were all hiding till the shitstorm that was the war arc was done before reappearing again.
> 
> ...



He's probably a Senju, since his name translates to thirst -- can be related to a plant (maybe?). Nawaki (Tsunade's brother) might have been alive and had a son (lol just because the names sounded the same). Also since the Senju clan started the village, he destroyed the village to mark the end of the shinobi era.


----------



## theRonin (Oct 28, 2016)

Maybe he is Obito's illegitimate son who lost his girlfriend or crush because of some shinobi and now wants to end the entire shinobi system.


----------



## Kurak (Oct 28, 2016)

oros experiment ...another one

Oro is like jews, he's behind everything - even if he is not - he is


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 29, 2016)

The bastard child of Itachi and some blonde chick. 

Or the materialization of Boruto's deep desire to have some strong bromance akin to the one of his father and Sasuke.


----------



## Rai (Oct 29, 2016)

Karin-Sasuke's child from another timeline


----------



## theRonin (Oct 29, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Karin-Sasuke's child from another timeline


Taking revenge on Naruto because he turned his father and let him marry Sakura.


----------

